# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تولید و توسعه برنامه های Setup و Install >  ساخت برنامه نصب براي پايگاه داده SQL

## marzieh2007

مي خوام براي پايگاه داده ام كه با SQL 2000 طراحي كردم فايل Setup  درست كنم تا با اين پايگاه داده رو سيستمي كه Sql نصب نيست با برنامه اي كه با #c طراحي كردم كار كنم بهتر بگم كاربر بتونه با اين برنامه كار كنه بدون نصب  SQl لطفا كمكم كنين اونم خيلي سريع  :گریه:

----------


## mehdi13622

سلام 
اگه منظورت روی یه کامپیوتره نه اصلا نمیشه sql server حتما باید نصب بشه و یا شده باشه
اصلا عیب اصلی sql serverهمینه که نمیتونه مثل Access به صورت نصب نشده استفاده کرد ولی اگه تویی شبکه ای میشه مثلا sql روی یه سیستم نصب و از سیستم دیگه استفاده ازش کرد.

----------


## kiarayan

> سلام 
> اگه منظورت روی یه کامپیوتره نه اصلا نمیشه sql server حتما باید نصب بشه و یا شده باشه
> اصلا عیب اصلی sql serverهمینه که نمیتونه مثل Access به صورت نصب نشده استفاده کرد ولی اگه تویی شبکه ای میشه مثلا sql روی یه سیستم نصب و از سیستم دیگه استفاده ازش کرد.


دوست عزیز کی گفته نمی شه هنگام نصب نرم افزار sql server  اتوماتیک نصب نمیشه ! 
شما به راحتی می توانید فایل های اصلی نرم افزار sql سرور رو با یک سری پارامتر بدون این که کاربر ببینه نصب کنید و از آن استفاده کنید که این نصب محدود و شامل نصب ابزار هایی مثل enterprize manager  نمیشه و به راحتی کار می کنه !

----------


## _abiriamir

خب فایلای اصلیش چین؟
اون پارامترها چین؟
مثلا با setup factory چطوری میشه این کار رو بکنیم؟
البته این نکته رو هم عرض کنم که من وقتی sql server رو نصب کردم تو خود setup factory یه چیزی اضاف شد که بشه باهاش اس کیو ال سرور رو نصب کنیم
ولی متاسفانه ارور میده
اینم برای ما شده مشکل
میخواستم این مساله رو تویه یه تاپیک جدید مطرح کنم ولی دیدم مثل این که این مشکل بقیه هم هست

----------


## marzieh2007

من كه ديگه دارم كم كم نا اميد ميشم لطفا به من كمك  كنيد اگه كدهاشو مي دونيد واسم بگذاريد خيلي بهش احتياج دارم-راستي برنامه #c مي تونه همزمان net. و sql2005 express رو واسش set up  درست كنه تا اينجا مشكل حل ميشه اما بازم روش attach كردن به صورت خودكار database مي مونه من كه نمي دونم شنيدم با كد تو اول برنامه ميشه اين كارو كرد لطفا كمكم كنيد سريع ممنون ميشم :گریه:

----------


## mehdi_moosavi

با سلام و احترام
منم اين مشكل رو دارم. توضيح اينكه فرض كنيد يك نرم افزار كه با دلفي و SQL نوشته شده بايد روي يك كامپيوتر با يك ويندوز خشك و خالي كه هيچ نرم افزاري روي اون نصب نيست اجرا بشه. آيا ميشه يك فايل SETUP بسازيم (بوسيله هر نرم افزاري) كه فقط اون قسمت از SQL رو طوري نصب كنه كه برنامه قابل اجرا بشه البته هيچ احتياجي به Enterprise Manager و يا Query Analyser نداريم و فقط ميخواهيم از طريق برنامه نوشته شده با دلفي با فايلهاي اطلاعات (MDF و LDF) ارتباط برقرار كرده و با آنها كار كنيم.
نكته ديگه اينكه كامپيوتر به هيچ شبكه اي وصل نيست و كاربر فقط با يك كامپيوتر كار ميكنه و ضمنا Attach و Detach كردن ديتابيس بوسيله دستورات SQL و از طريق برنامه انجام ميگيره.
دوستان محترم لطفا راهنمايي كنيد
با تشكر

----------


## mlf_mlv

منم این مشکل رو دارم.فکر کردم installshield می تونه این کار رو بکنه ولی نشد :خیلی عصبانی:

----------


## hadiit

نصب sql server  و  دات نت فريم ورك از طريق ساخت ستاپ با خود VS امكان پذيره و data base  رو مي تونيد با استفاده از  sql generate script(راست كليك بر روي ديتا بيس و انتخاب all tasks)  خوده sql  تبديل به script كرده و توسط خود برنامه براي اولين اجرا ديتا بيس رو بسازيد

----------


## hadiit

افزودن dotnet & sql به ستاپ VS
بعد از افزودن فايل ها و تنظيمات ستاپ
روي پروژه ستاپ از پنجره سوليشن راست كليك كرده وگزينه Propertes كليك كنيد و از پنجره باز شده Prerequisites كليك كنيد و از پنجره باز شده دانت فريم ورك وsql رو تيك بزنيد و راديو باتن وسطي رو انتخاب كنيد سپس پنجره رو بسته و پروژه رو ذخيره كنيد و  build رو از منوي اصلي كليك كنيد
در قسمت ديباگ پروژه مي بينيد كه فايل هاي دات نت وsql را اضافه كرده و براي نصب همگي انها بايد setup.exe رو اجرا كنيد نه setup.msi

----------


## mehdi_moosavi

با تشكر از شما ولي پروژه من با دلفي و SQL هست و VS نيست.

----------


## marzieh2007

و توسط خود برنامه براي اولين اجرا ديتا بيس رو بسازيد[/quote] 
ميشه منظورتونو از عبارت بالا بگين چون من زياد وارد نيستم لطفا روشن تر بيان كنين ممنون ميشم

----------


## mehdi_moosavi

دوستان محترم نظري ندارن؟

----------


## mlf_mlv

> دوستان محترم نظري ندارن؟


 با installshield میشه .آموزشش هم تو همین جا هست(البته آموزش ورژنهای قدیمیش.مواضب باش مثل من گول نخوری 2009 بگیری! :لبخند گشاده!: )

----------


## mehdi_moosavi

سلام
با تشكر
منظورتون Install Shield ورژن 2009 هست؟
لطفا بيشتر راهنمايي كنيد. در صورت امكان يك ايميل يا تلفن بديد تا با شما تماس بگيرم.

----------


## powerboy2988

من هم همين مشكل رو دارم.. اما اين كار رو كردم.
رو سيستم مشتري sql رو نصب كردم و بعدش ديتابيس رو attach كردم و بعد از اين كار تو add/remove همه چيه sql رو remove كردم و فقط enginesh موند.

----------


## mohammad_king62

آره با install shild به راحتی می تونی این کار رو انجام بدی

----------


## esmaeil110

سلام من یک برنامه ای نوشتم که پوسته و گزارش آن با اکسس و پایگاه داده آن با اس کیو ال 2000 بود. برای نصب پایگاه داده از طریق وی بی کدی نوشتم که بتواند فایل های تکست را بخواند، سپس تمام جداول و کوئری های پایگاه داده را به صورت اسکریپ در اورده و از طریق کد وی بی به اجرا گذاشتم. همکارانی که نیاز به کمک بیشتر دارند با شماره من 09153851184 تماس بگیرند.
با تشکر

----------


## robatik

سلام 
اساتید محترم من اخر  متوجه نشدم که میشه بدون نیاز به نصب sql برنامه ای را که با این پایگاه داده کار می کنه اجرا کرد یا نه
درضمن برای ساختن یک پایگاه داده به وسیله اسکریپت باید ابتدا به یک پایگاه داده متصل شویم آیا وقتی هیچ پایگاه داده ای روی sqlserver  ما attach نیست چطور میشه یک پا پایگاه داده جدید ساخت یا attach کرد.
باتشکر

----------


## DataMaster

> سلام 
> اساتید محترم من اخر  متوجه نشدم که میشه بدون نیاز به نصب sql برنامه ای را که با این پایگاه داده کار می کنه اجرا کرد یا نه
> درضمن برای ساختن یک پایگاه داده به وسیله اسکریپت باید ابتدا به یک پایگاه داده متصل شویم آیا وقتی هیچ پایگاه داده ای روی sqlserver  ما attach نیست چطور میشه یک پا پایگاه داده جدید ساخت یا attach کرد.
> باتشکر


نسخه Sql Server Compact نیازی به نصب نداره ، اما فقط میتونی جدول بساری و بس یعنی خیلی از امکانات رو نداره
وقتی با اسکریپت میخوای دیتابیس رو روی سیستم مشتری بسازی ، اول باید SQL Server روی سیستم مشتری نصب بشه بعدا از طریق تنظیماتی که توی اینستال شیلد دادی خودش به سرور وصل میشه و کوئری های مربوط به ساخت دیتابیس رو اجرا میکنه

خدایی اگه جستجو کنی چند فایل آموزشی پیدا میکنید ، من نمی دونم این همه سر در گمی .واسه چیه؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## fateme65

چجوری پایگاه داده رو atach  کنیم توی نصب؟

----------

